# [Word] Nachtraglich Dokumentenvorlage ändern.



## Ichbinalex (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Kann mir jemand sagen wie man die Dokumentenvorlage in Word nachträglich ändert, so das diese auch übernommen  und die andere *gelöscht *wird!
Es ist sehr sehr wichtig. Sonst muss ich dies bei 1200 Seiten von Hand ändern. 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

MFG Alex


----------



## Drogist (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo Alex,

es führen viele Wege nach Rom ...
Der sicherste, den ich in solchen Fällen auch beschreite, sieht so aus:

Neues Dokument öffnen
Vorlag _MeineVorlage_ zuweisen
Änderungen vornehmen
Als Vorlage unter dem Namen _MeineVorlag2_ speichern
Dokument schließen
Start>Suchen>MeineVorlage*.dot suchen, evtt. alle Dateien anzeigen lassen
_MeineVorlage.dot_ un _MeineVorlage_alt.dot_ umbenennen
_MeineVorlage2.dot_ in _MeineVorlage.dot_ umbenennen
OK, das war's dann auch schon. Hat bei mir immer geklappt. Und ach ja, in 2k7 heißen die Dinger irgendwie anders ... (die Dateinamenerweiterung).


----------



## Ichbinalex (5. Juni 2009)

Spielt es eine Rolle, ob ich die Orginalvorlage Ändere oder die neue Vorlage nehme, die alte lösche und durch die neue ersetze? Dies leider nicht funktioniert.


----------



## DrSoong (5. Juni 2009)

Die Dokumentenvorlage ist, wie der Name schon sagt, eine Vorlage, schlussendlich hast du dein Dokument auf Basis (mit den Einstellungen) der Vorlage. Eine Änderung der  Vorlage würde sich nur für solche Teile wie Makros usw. auswirken.

Was genau soll den durch die neue Vorlage geändert werden?


Der Doc!


----------



## Ichbinalex (8. Juni 2009)

(Geändert werden soll alles komplett bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig)
Es wird eigentlich fast alles geändert. (Gesamten Text kopieren und in die neue Vorlage) Das Hauptproblem ist nur noch die Aufzählungszeichen. Die beim kopieren mitkopiert und sind nicht im neuen Format.  Gibt es in VBA die Möglichkeit diese zu ändern?


----------

